# Something about old machinery.....



## quads (Apr 18, 2012)

There is something I like about old machinery, sitting in the weeds, covered with lichens.  I have to practice more pics of that kind of stuff.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 18, 2012)

Very cool pics . . . nice looking old steel. I see folks in Wisconsin do the same thing as folks in the country in Maine . . . stuff that may have some possible use some day end up in the Back 40.


----------



## Jags (Apr 18, 2012)

Quads - whats up with the vehicles.  Is this from the family farm?


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 18, 2012)

With the price of scrap metal lately, those sights are disappearing.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 18, 2012)

In some areas you don't want to pay for cleaning up a drop of battery acid or oil, either.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 18, 2012)

I went to my senior prom in one of those! It was 29 years old then. My buddy scrapped it about 5 years ago.


----------



## Ncountry (Apr 18, 2012)

Those are some great pictures.


----------



## quads (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks!  Yes, those are just a preview of stuff on just one of the farms (so far, in going through paperwork, we have found a stack of vehicle titles two inches thick and NINE POUNDS of car keys - we weighed them just for fun).


----------



## quads (Apr 18, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I went to my senior prom in one of those! It was 29 years old then. My buddy scrapped it about 5 years ago.


That was my uncle Floyd's. When he died my cousin parked it out behind the shed and it has sat there ever since.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 18, 2012)

#1) Keep all titles and registrations( even if you don't have the car), they are in demand w/people who make hot rods, jeeps, etc...

#2) I am trying to figure out what kind of car is on the left in the 3rd pic. Is that a pinto, vega, or something else? I've seen something like that b4


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 18, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> #1) Keep all titles and registrations( even if you don't have the car), they are in demand w/people who make hot rods, jeeps, etc...
> 
> #2) I am trying to figure out what kind of car is on the left in the 3rd pic. Is that a pinto, vega, or something else? I've seen something like that b4


 

Dodge Omni maybe?


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 18, 2012)

That's no Omni......I had 1 of those as my 1st car Lots of great memories in that car .....
"ay Mrs. Straw?" ........A little paradise by the dashboard lights


----------



## quads (Apr 18, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> #1) Keep all titles and registrations( even if you don't have the car), they are in demand w/people who make hot rods, jeeps, etc...
> 
> #2) I am trying to figure out what kind of car is on the left in the 3rd pic. Is that a pinto, vega, or something else? I've seen something like that b4


Yup, we are getting everything together and then there are going to have to be several auctions.  Sheds full of cars, and he had cars stored all over the state.  It's going to be a very very big job and we have only scratched the surface.  He was also a hoarder, so you can probably imagine what the inside of all the buildings, 5 houses, 3 farms, an auto parts store, and an auto body shop look like!

And about the car to the left in that pic.  There are at least a couple Dodge Omnis around the place, but I don't think that is one of them.  I will take a closer look sometime, but I believe that is a Vega station wagon.  It is a little station wagon for sure, and I thought it was a Vega, but maybe not.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 18, 2012)

Its a Ford Pinto. Vans were the thing in the 70s.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes...Exploding vans


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the pictures quads. Some bring back memories as you can tell by the other posts.


----------



## rottiman (Apr 18, 2012)

Man oh man, they aren't lying when they say a picture is worth a thousand words..............!


----------



## quads (Apr 18, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Its a Ford Pinto. Vans were the thing in the 70s.


And you are the winner Steve!  HAHA!  I was just out for an evening walk and took a couple pics of it:


----------



## rdust (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome pics!  I love the old cars, hate seeing them just rotting away though.   

Any old muscle cars from the 60's/70's?


----------



## gzecc (Apr 19, 2012)

My favorite is the 30's? truck.


----------



## quads (Apr 19, 2012)

rdust said:


> Awesome pics! I love the old cars, hate seeing them just rotting away though.
> 
> Any old muscle cars from the 60's/70's?


Lots of those.  Sheds are full of them, setting out in the woods, in the hedgerows, in the yard......  Rumor has it that one of them is an $80,000 car, but I am not even sure which one.  It's either one of the Cobras or a Fairlane/Galaxy.  Guess we're going to get an appraiser to look at some of the cars and stuff.


----------



## quads (Apr 19, 2012)

gzecc said:


> My favorite is the 30's? truck.


I like that one too, the old dump truck.  There is another dump truck, about 1950.  There are several really old trucks in the sheds too.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll bet that Pinto is even worth something. Somebody may just want it for the "ick" factor! Keep anything around long enough and it becomes a "collectors item". I'd love to come and have a look at the collection.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2012)

Love these pics. When I stumble on old heaps in the swamp or on a trail it gets my mind going about the folks that bought them/used them. I particularly like it when there's trees growing up through farm equipment. Symbolic on a lot of levels.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd rock the heck out of that Pinto!  I've always wanted to set one up with a stupid big engine, something that can barely idle... just cause.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 19, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing w/the Pinto, especially that one. Put a V8 in it! I have a friend who put a corvette engine in his PT Cruiser, I still don't know why, but it's kinda cool.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, shoe horn a 427 in it!


----------



## ohio woodburner (Apr 19, 2012)

Great pics quads'.  Hope to see ya on American pickers!


----------



## ohio woodburner (Apr 19, 2012)

Quads', second picture piece of equipment on right, what is it?


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Apr 19, 2012)

is that an old bailer in the second pic Quads?
cool pics as always
thanks for sharing
chuck


----------



## quads (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks!  The second pic:  On the left side is an old pull-behind quack digger/cultivator.  On the right is a silo filler.  Here is a pic of a little bit newer silo filler, still attached to the silo:


----------



## Panhandler (Apr 21, 2012)

50 Mercury in the Dolly Sods Widerness, WV
https://picasaweb.google.com/panhandler3/2011_10_18?authkey=Gv1sRgCOXv9o6Vm8K6cA#5665727584127157762



https://picasaweb.google.com/panhandler3/2011_10_18?authkey=Gv1sRgCOXv9o6Vm8K6cA#5665727571130268754


----------



## quads (Apr 21, 2012)

Panhandler said:


> 50 Mercury in the Dolly Sods Widerness, WV
> https://picasaweb.google.com/panhandler3/2011_10_18?authkey=Gv1sRgCOXv9o6Vm8K6cA#5665727584127157762
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  There are many cars in almost that same condition around here too, but I couldn't get back in the brush far enough to get good pics.  If you look real hard at the following pic, you can see a couple way back in there!  HAHA!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 23, 2012)

Panhandler said:


> 50 Mercury in the Dolly Sods Widerness, WV
> https://picasaweb.google.com/panhandler3/2011_10_18?authkey=Gv1sRgCOXv9o6Vm8K6cA#5665727584127157762
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice picture...Looks like she was used for target practice!

Thought I was off roading up in Dolly Sods one day till I got passed by a carload of kids in a Toyota Camry!  Gettin' old sucks!


----------



## Panhandler (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice picture...Looks like she was used for target practice!

Thought I was off roading up in Dolly Sods one day till I got passed by a carload of kids in a Toyota Camry! Gettin' old sucks!

The Sods is one of my all time fav places. Hope to get there for a few days in a couple of weeks. Drove up there Easter Eve, but the gate was still closed, open now tho. In late April of 2010 there was still snow there.

https://picasaweb.google.com/panhandler3/2010_04_20#


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 29, 2012)

That old Willey's Jeep wagon ought to bring some money.


----------

